

Digital Ocean receive new funding of $50m - flying_whale
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20141209006143/en/Fast-Growing-DigitalOcean-Receives-50-Million-Expand#.VIrXZeqUexk

======
flying_whale
This was bound to happen. I'm sure everyone expected it to be even greater
that 50. I'm hopeful that they'll continue to focus on the simplicity which
happens to be their main USP.

IPO soon in the next couple of years?

